
Comparing Mesos and Kubernetes - mooreds
http://www.developintelligence.com/blog/2017/01/comparing-contrasting-apache-mesos-vs-googles-kubernetes/
======
davelnewton
This report is written by a company that provides Kubernetes support. The
thing I found most offensive was that it implies Apache Mesos isn't an open
source product.

(I don't use Mesos or Kubernetes; I just think it's dishonest.)

